# angelurlaub in holland in den herbstferien 2009



## o.neuber (13. August 2009)

Hallo
Ich möchte mit meiner famile in den herbstferien 2009 einen angeluraub machen .nach langer angelpause ( ca.15 jahre) habe ich meinen sohn timo (10 jahre) für das angeln begeistern können .nun möchten wir am liebsten in einen ferienhaus mit direkten angelplatz eine woche urlaub machen ,wir möchten aber auch gerne ,falls das wetter zu schlecht ist, ausweichmöglichkeiten in form eines schwimmbads oder ähnlichen haben.bisher habe ich den ferienpark "de Vlietlanden" entdeckt .hat jemand erfahrungen mit diesem park oder auch tipps wo es noch schöne ferienhäuser mit den genannten möglichkeiten in der preisklasse bis ca.700 euro gibt?
danke im vorraus.


----------



## allrounder11 (14. August 2009)

*AW: angelurlaub in holland in den herbstferien 2009*

hi, den kann ich dir auch empfehlen dort ist man fast auschliesslich von wasser umgeben

Die hechtangelei ist um diese Jahreszeit besonders effektiv an den dort zahlreich vertetenen Poldergräben.


----------



## Airferdo (14. August 2009)

*AW: angelurlaub in holland in den herbstferien 2009*

Also ich kann dir den Roomtpot in Zeeland empfelen ! Angeln am Strand ,Molen und Hafenbecken in ummittelbarer Nähe (fast 100 % Fanggarantie auf Fuzzelzeug) ein Schimmbad super Spielplatz man kann im Wattschlick Krabben jagen , Drachen  steigen lassen in den Dünen toben usw. uns hat es sehr gut gefallen ist echt klasse dort und Papi hat auch seinen ersten Wolfsbarsch dort gefangen ;-)

http://www.ferienwohnungen.de/ferienhaus/15953/
http://www.roompotparks.de/?gclid=CLmXjafcopwCFUgTzAodsTnZjw


----------



## Blauhai (19. August 2009)

*AW: angelurlaub in holland in den herbstferien 2009*

Hallöchen,

also von dem Bungalowpark *De Vlietlanden *kann ich dir nur *abraten*. War jetzt gerade mit meiner Familie dort für 2 Wochen. Die Häuser sind zum Teil sehr runtergekommen, kaum was funktioniert und echt versifft. Mag sein, dass nicht alle Häuser so sind, aber wenn du Pech hast und so eins erwischt, macht es echt keinen Spaß. Zumal man in der Rezeption berechtigte Beschwerden nicht ernst nimmt, sondern lapidar meint, man solle sich auf holländisch beschweren, da man ja schließlich in Holland ist. Das sagt schon vieles über die Gesinnung aus.

Ich war vor einigen Jahren schon mal dort, da war alles noch bestens. Ist schon traurig, wie so eine Anlage in wenigen Jahren runtergewirtschaftet werden kann.

Die Gegend dort ist allerdings erstklassig für´s angeln, insbesondere auf Hechte. Da es dort auch noch andere Bungalowparks gibt, die wesentlich neuer und besser sind als De Vlietlanden, wird man immer eine geeignete Unterkunft finden.

Wünsche euch viel Spaß.

Petri Hai

"Blauhai"


----------



## powermike1977 (21. August 2009)

*AW: angelurlaub in holland in den herbstferien 2009*

@blauhai,
schreib deine beschwerde doch mal hier http://www.de-vlietlanden.de/hotel/bewertungen/
rein. vielleicht merken sie dann was.
mike


----------



## Blauhai (23. August 2009)

*AW: angelurlaub in holland in den herbstferien 2009*

@powermike  Vielen Dank für den Tip. Hoffentlich löschen die nicht das raus, was ihnen nicht gefällt. Die in der Rezeption waren nämlich alles andere als kritikfähig.

Werde es dennoch versuchen.

Petri Heil

"Blauhai"


----------



## kspr (24. August 2009)

*AW: angelurlaub in holland in den herbstferien 2009*

Hallo o.neuber,
ich kann dir auch nur von de Vlietlanden *abraten*. Die Häuser sind wie Blauhai schon sagt mit den Jahren sehr überstrapaziert worden. Das mag bei einigen nicht zutreffen nämlich die, die von den Besitzern selber oft genutzt werden und nicht hauptsächlich der vermietung dienen. Doch das sollte die Ausnahme sein.


Das Angeln in de Vlietlanden und Umgebung lässt auch mitlerweile mehr als zu wünschen übrig. Ich kann mich noch erinnern als ich vor ca. 8 Jahren das 1. mal dort war und selbst in der Anlage vom Grundstück aus schon Hechte gefangen habe. Das war keine seltenheit und stand eigentl an der Tagesordnung.

Mein letzter Trip in diese Gegend war vor gut 1 Jahr. Naja was soll ich sagen. Mehr als schlechte ausbeute, was das Fischen anbelangt. Im Park gibt es einen Bootsverleih der auch einen kleinen Angelladen hat, mit ihm (ein etwas älterer Holländer) kann man sich Top übers Angeln unterhalten und er gibt auch gerne Tips weiter. Jedoch war seine Aussage meinem Empfinden gleich zu setzen. *

ÜBERFISCHT.* Leider wurde das C&R Gesetz von den meisten Touris einfach nicht ernst genommen und somit wurden selbst untermaßige Hechte abgeschlagen (ich habe es mit eigenen augen gesehen) und entnommen. Das weitere "Problem" meiner Meinung nach ist Jan Eggers.

Wer is Jan Eggers?
Jan Eggers ist der Holländische "Hechtpapst", er bietet in der Umgebung rund um *de Vlietlanden* Guidingtouren etc. an. Alleine dadurch wurden sehr sehr viele Angeltouristen angelockt...und ebenrum diese Entnehmen sehr viel Hecht.


*De Vlietlanden* gehörte vor Jahren zu den Top Adressen in NL zum Fischen zum Urlaub machen und Relaxen. Mitlerweile würde ich vollkommen von dieser Seite abraten.


Mit ruhigem Gewissen kann ich dir die Gegend um Lemmer,Sneek,Stavoren empfehlen.

Lemmer liegt direkt am Meer hat eine tolle kleine Altstadt und bietet alles was du angegeben hast.


In Stavoren kann ich dir die "Marina Stavoren" empfehlen. Ein netter Gepflegter Hafen unter netter Leitung sowie ein Campingplatz und ein Bungalowpark. Das Fischen in der Umgebung lässt keine Wünsche offen. Hecht,Zander,Karpfen,Schleie,Brassen etc. 


so das muss erstmal reichen 


lg
kasper


----------



## micha1581 (26. August 2009)

*AW: angelurlaub in holland in den herbstferien 2009*

hallo,
also ich fahre seit einigen jahren zum BP *de Vlietlanden*. immer im november und im januar. 
trotzdem kann ich zu den häusern nicht so viel sagen, da wir bis auf 2x immer das selbe haben, und das ist in ordnung.
was den Fischbestand angeht, ist es heute nicht schlechter wie vor 5 jahren. ich bin letztes jahr im november da gewesen.... da hab ich in einer woche nur 10 hechte gefangen. das ist für die dortigen verhältnisse nicht viel. im Januar bzw. februar waren es dann wieder 4-8 am tag. 
Ich finde es einerseits traurig das es immer leute gibt die wegen eigenem misserfolg direkt ein Gewässer schlecht reden von wegen es wäre überfischt ect.
Andererseits hat das auch positives. Es wird ruhiger an den gewässern. 

Naja, wie dem auch sei, ich werde weiter nach de Vlietlanden fahren und kann es auch nur empfehlen.

gruß micha


----------



## kspr (27. August 2009)

*AW: angelurlaub in holland in den herbstferien 2009*

Es liegt mit sicherheit nicht an eigenem misserfolg, bzw wenn dann kann ich damit leben den ich bin keine 12 und habe die denkensweiße das ich bei jedem mal fischen gehen auch einen fisch fange . Jedoch merkt man dies schon beim Friedfischbestand und das sollte einem zu denken geben. 

Übrigens micha wenn du oft im Park bist dann frag doch mal selbst beim Bootsvermieter nach, du weißt wen ich meine wenn du dich dort auch nur ein wenig auskennst  

Mein Post spiegelt lediglich mein Empfinden des Fischwandels in den letzten Jahren in der Gegend de Vieltlanden wieder, nicht mehr und nicht weniger :>


----------



## o.neuber (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angelurlaub in holland in den herbstferien 2009*

Hallo
Danke für die vielen Antworten.
Komme jetzt gerade von unserem Angelurlaub .Wir waren letztendlich im bungalowpark Zuiderzee http://www.zuiderzee-recreatie.nl/ der ca. 2000m Luftlinie von De Vlietlanden entfernt liegt .Gefangen haben wir nicht viel außer einen kleinen Hecht und 2 Brassen .Der Bungalow (NR.91) war sehr schön eingerichtet und sauber ,zu diesem Bungalow gehörte auch ein Paddelboot das wir sehr viel genutzt haben.Als Fazit kann ich diesem Park für Angler aber nur bedingt empfehlen ,da ein sehr hohes aufkommen von Wasswervögeln dort beheimatet ist ,und sobald mann versucht mit Maden Mais oder ähnlichem zu Angeln ,das Wasser vor lauter Tieren nicht mehr zu sehen.Als Familienurlaub ist die Anlage top ,zum Meer sind es ca. 500m und die Ortschaft ist auch sehr schön.
mfg
oliuver


----------



## DerZanderAngler (8. November 2009)

*AW: angelurlaub in holland in den herbstferien 2009*

naja zwar schon abgelaufen, aber ...


Das Anglerparadies heisst Lemmer und liegt in Friesland.
Die Häuser liegen direkt am Wasser und man hat oft die Möglichkeit Boote mitzumieten.

Zum Raubfischangeln bietet sich der "Groote Brekken" sehr gut, da dort der Fischbestand noch nicht ganz ausgerottet ist.
Desweiteren kann ich euch für die Region Lemmer alle Fragen beantworten, da wir dort ein Ferienhaus haben und eigentlich jede Ferien dort Urlaub machen.
Ich persönlich liebe es dort zu angeln.
Dort gibt es zwar viele Angler, aber es ist genügend Platz und die meissten machen wie ich Catch&Release ...
Nur einem vernünftigen Zander kann ich manchmal nicht wiederstehen.


----------

